# Coding infection of wound



## tag60 (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel there would be a more specific code for this scenario than the one I came up with (see below), but maybe I'm not coding it correctly. Here's the provider's short note:

S: Pt here with laceration of skin on medial side of right great toe. No fever or exudate. Mild erythema.

O: On exam of right foot: Open wound with mild surrounding erythema.

A/P: Local infection of wound (958.3). Antibiotic given.

When I convert the above code to ICD-10, it's T79.8XXA (other early complications of trauma, initial encounter). Is this correct coding of the encounter?

I also thought about coding for the wound itself (S91.301A), but the focus of the visit is not to treat the wound itself but to treat the infection...?? I'm just not sure. I checked Index under Complications, Wound and didn't see anything.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LuckyLily (Dec 18, 2015)

I would use L08.9, Local infection of skin and subcutaneous tissue, unspecified.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 18, 2015)

I agree with the T79.8xxA.  Since the provider specified this as a laceration, and as indicated this encounter was to treat the infection.


----------

